# Adamantiterz?



## vanHaven (6. August 2007)

Moin Leute,

wo kann man am besten Adamantit farmen??
Benötige dringenst ne große Menge um meine letzten Skillpunkte bei Schmiedekunst bis 375 zu machen.

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## irtool (6. August 2007)

Nagrand.


----------



## whiti (7. August 2007)

jo nagrand in den ogerhöhlen


----------



## Scorpio (7. August 2007)

Mit Flugmount immer schön Nagrand runden drehen.


----------



## Sebos (7. August 2007)

ja immer schön Nagrand *hihihi* bloß alle nach Nagrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bleibt mir bloß weg von meinem geheimen farmstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (8. August 2007)

Ich gehe im Schattenmondtal farmen. In ner Std. habe ich ca. 40 Adamantiterze und 20 Teufeleisenerze.


----------



## asspick (15. August 2007)

also ich muss da mal nen spruch von meiner oma loslassen. gute sammelstellen verrät man nicht. aber nen tip hol dir das addon http://wow.buffed.de/guides/757/gatherer und such dir ne schöne strecke die du abfliegst. dann beobachte wie heufig sie da spornen und welche tageszeit bei euch auf dem server gut zum farmen ist.


----------



## Szyslak (15. August 2007)

asspick schrieb:


> also ich muss da mal nen spruch von meiner oma loslassen. gute sammelstellen verrät man nicht.



Naja aber da dies hier nen Public Board ist und kein Realmboard ists wohl halb so schlimm. Wir zocken ja nicht alle auf dem gleichen Realm ;>


----------



## Trambolin (31. Mai 2010)

also ich zock schon auf dem gleichen Realm wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2010)

Schön das du auf einen fast drei Jahre alten Thread antwortest *kopfschüttel*

Threadnekromant von Beruf?


----------



## Mofeist (10. Januar 2013)

also Nagrand ist echt der beste spot, danke für die Infos


----------



## Versace83 (21. Mai 2013)

Auf der Insel Quel'Danas kann man auch wunderbar Adamantit farmen und gemütlich skillen. Ich war mit meinen Bergbauern immer dort...


----------

